
To Survive the Rebound Will Require More Agility - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/06/to-survive-the-rebound-will-require-more-agility/
======
borisfowler
Now that we have experienced the downside of business over the past few years
and have come back from it, it is time to understand that even though we were
forced to innovated and adapt to the changing market, we now have to continue
these practices in order to keep succeeding.

Consumers have been changed forever and now we need to respect that and change
our mindsets.

